# London 2012 Olympics logo contest!



## ebackhus

If you've taken a trip down to Offline you probably saw this thread in there. Most of the discussion is about how bad the logo for the 2012 Olympics in London is. I'm holding a small contest here in Design to see who among the TSF population can create a truly unique and cool logo. All TSF members and staff are invited to participate.

*Prizes are as follows:*

1st - Praise!
2nd - Slightly less praise
3rd - I'll tell you the time of day. Once.

*The Rules*

The logo can be created digitally on a PC, drawn and scanned, photographed, whatever you like. All submissions MUST be original in design and incorporate the rings, the word "London," and the number 2012. Submit by posting in this thread as an attachment or host your image using a service such as PhotoBucket or Image Shack. All sizes are permitted. Participants are allowed to enter as many times as they like. All submissions MUST be in by midnight July 7th, 2007 GMT-6.


----------



## koala

I got my friend's 4 year-old to have a go, but you can send the prize money to me. :grin:


----------



## Inactive

for a minute there i thought that was your submission - drawn all by yourself :laugh:


----------



## carsey

Mine will be coming soon, as soon as i have edited it to include the missing D i forgot on original sketch.


----------



## ebackhus

FH is auto-disqualified for having insane talent with 3D software and making me insanely jealous with each image produced.

Naw, I can't do that.

Freddy, make my eyes dance!


----------



## Inactive

oh i'm borderline insane alright - just insane though. i was meant to be head deep in 3d tutorials by now, but i found a 2 week old kitten that i've been hand feeding for the last 2 weeks. that said i was going to do a little bit more on 3d for tsf over the weekend.

anyway, i don't think i can top koala's 4 year old friend.


----------



## Joefireline

When's the deadline?


----------



## ebackhus

2012?

How about July 7th, 2007. One solid month.


----------



## Joefireline

Right, I'll get to work!


----------



## Spatcher

I'm far from advanced with Photoshop, so here is what I concocted. If it could be spruced up I'd easily see this as a bumper sticker/t-shirt.

And note, I did not vector Big Ben. I wanted to though, that or a torch.


----------



## koala

Was this done in Photoshop or Illustrator? How did you get the circles to interlink like that? Any chance of a color version?


----------



## Spatcher

Photoshop, and remember: I'm far from advanced.

http://lb.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Olympic_rings.svg

http://thecoloringspot.com/images/wonders/big-ben.jpg


----------



## carsey

Ooooh...My creation is hand drawn. ANd optimized in photoshop. Does it still count??


----------



## carsey

Meh, heres my crappy first versions. You get the idea, just my art is rubbish.


----------



## koala

Anything can be used, Photoshop, Paint, hand-drawn and scanned, etc. You could even paint 5 leaves the Olympic colors then put them onto your scanner and add some text to the image to create a logo. Whatever you want.


----------



## Spatcher

There is a color version for you koala.


----------



## Go The Power

That one looks better


----------



## devil lady

Not really sure how I arrived at this one.


----------



## ebackhus

I like how to composed the London Eye with the ring, well done! The only problem is that the letters in "London" are hard to see against that dark background.


----------



## CsStudio

had a a little free time and made something quick


----------



## Go The Power

CsStudio said:


> had a a little free time and made something quick


I cant see anything i just got this message:



> The page you tried to access does not exist on this server


----------



## nickster_uk

Here's mine...wanted to do other things but had problems converting my vision into Photoshop :grin:


----------



## Go The Power

nickster_uk said:


> Here's mine...wanted to do other things but had problems converting my vision into Photoshop :grin:


Very nice Nick. You are great with photoshop :grin:

@CsStudio:
i can see it now! it looks good!


----------



## Inactive

i like carsey's effort the most, although it could be proportioned a little better.
devil lady's is quite detailed. some nice effects. 
i didn't put a lot of thought into this one, so there is not much to explain. i'm not a fan of the olympics either.


----------



## Go The Power

I like it!


----------



## CsStudio

I haven't been able to devote as much time to this as I would like, I think i did that one in about 4-5 mins.

but I'm working on something very nice, piece by piece, 



btw if you get a chance, check out my website at ***********

let me know your thoughts...

removed spam


----------



## nickster_uk

I decided to make a slightly satirical one. It kinda pokes a little fun at a negative aspect of English football culture...hooliganism which has been a bit of a thorn in Englands side in the world of sport.

If anyone is offended by it, please be assurd that isn't the intention and feel free to let me know...


----------



## koala

Nice one, Nick. Very professional looking.

Don't worry about it being offensive, I made one which incorporated the Olympic circles with a swastika to have a go at the royal family's connections. Freddyhard talked me out of posting it though :laugh:


----------



## nickster_uk

Hahaha :grin:


----------



## Jaymie1989

I dont think it looks to bad but i think they could have spent more that 1 pencil and 3 minutes to make. :laugh:


----------



## nickster_uk

This is my last effort...though I may tweak it here and there so if anyone has any suggestions, i'm all ears:


----------



## Go The Power

That one is good.


----------



## nickster_uk

Thanks mate..i'm happy with the general look of it but i'm wondering whether it would look better with a background rather than being transparent....also, i'm not happy with font (again)...I like how the london 2012 looks but not the main title or the colour.


----------



## Go The Power

I think it would be better with a background know that I have looked at it


----------



## nickster_uk

Ok...i'll sleep on it and see if I get any inspiration from a dream but if you have any suggestions for a background style, pic or colour, feel free to post please Alex


----------



## nickster_uk

Right..i'm just about done with it but i just want to add one thing but it's going to be a big job unless any graphic wizards can help??

I just want to add the ribbons from the original London launch campaign:









However, I don't want any of the London 2012 text so I need to remove all that and doctor the image to make it as good as new...is there a quick way of doing that or do I need to do pixel by pixel with the brush??


----------



## nickster_uk

Well...I done it pixel by pixel but i'm not really happy with it:


----------



## Go The Power

well done ,looks good


----------



## koala

Nick, if you've got the ribbon on a separate layer, use the magic wand or 'colour select' to select the white areas and hit delete to make them transparent.


----------



## nickster_uk

Thanks for that koala but that's only part of the problem....I want to remove the 'London 2012' text from the ribbons which is easy enough:










But i'm then left with the gaps in the ribbons...is there an easy way to join these and still make it look good?


----------



## nickster_uk

Kinda found a workaround...will stick with it for now but i'm still not 100% happy about it :smile:


----------



## Inactive

@nick: the splines are not as smooth as i wanted, but maybe you're not looking for this anymore. there is an alpha channel saved into the TIF that will let you quickly erase the background.


----------



## nickster_uk

That's freakin' awesome freddyhard...thanks very much :smile:

How did you make that?


----------



## carsey

magic??? it does look great stuff tho


----------



## Inactive

nickster_uk said:


> That's freakin' awesome freddyhard...thanks very much :smile:
> 
> How did you make that?


i use 3d studio max4 with finalrender0. i should have got nicer ribbons for the time i spent on it, because it was only 1 spline with 5 circles (each offset from the first) 'lofting' from it. my excuse was it wasn't late enough last night to get it right.


----------



## nickster_uk

Well I think it looks great so thanks again.










Would it be possible to use Photoshop to make something like that?


----------



## koala

You can use the Pen tool to create a line/path, then edit the splines to create the curves, and then Stroke the line at the required thickness and colour.

EDIT: Or you can draw the lines freehand, then go to Select > Modify > Smooth to smooth out any irregularities.


----------



## nickster_uk

Thanks koala..sounds like a challenge but i'll give it a go :smile:


----------



## nickster_uk

Just to add...I find the pen tool very tricky to get to grips with. Is anyone able to recommend some good pen tool tuts please?


----------



## koala

*This one* covers what you're trying to achieve. Some more *here* and *here*. And a Youtube *video*.

I still haven't got the hang of it completely. You'll find once you understand the concept and how it works, then it's quite easy (or so they say).


----------



## nickster_uk

That's great...thanks koala :smile:


----------



## Spatcher

I'm really biased towards mine, but aren't these supposed to be logos rather than images? :winkgrin:


----------



## Inactive

we probably have gone off the plot a little, but it's only just fun time. mine was only a piss take on the great fire of london, but koala is working on a proper one - leaving the germans out of this one, i think.


----------



## nickster_uk

I got carried away a bit from the original idea but if it's any consolation, I think Spatcher's is pretty neat too :smile:


----------



## Go The Power

I think they all look good :grin:

I can see what Spatcher means Nick :grin:


----------



## nickster_uk

Oi! :grin:


----------



## Go The Power

hehe :laugh:

I still said it was good, just not a logo.


----------



## nickster_uk

It's a good job this isn't the banned thread! hehehe :grin:


----------



## Go The Power

I have never seen you in the ban thread :grin:


----------



## nickster_uk

'Bout time that changed then! :smile:


----------



## Go The Power

Yes it is :grin:


----------



## Dmitriy-X

Good luck! Great thanks to all and especially to the contest holder- ebackhus!


----------



## Go The Power

It is July the 18th :grin::grin:

Who won?


----------



## ebackhus

Go The Power said:


> It is July the 18th :grin::grin:
> 
> Who won?


Sorry, it's been mad busy lately both at work and at home. This weekend I'll pick out 5 faves and present them for public vote.


----------



## koala

Here's some sketches that me and freddyhard were working on, but never got round to finishing. He did the 3D rendering of the circles and I did the text and composition. The idea was to have the Olympic circles being reflected in a puddle with ripples, to represent rainy London.


----------



## Go The Power

They look good.


----------



## ebackhus

I particularly like the last one of the set. Excellent teamwork!


----------



## nickster_uk

They're excellent koala and freddyhard...makes me jealous :grin:


----------



## ebackhus

A few entries seem to be unviewable at the time. I'll allow time for the posters to fix things up and then choose finalists.


----------

